#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』徵集優秀連載作品展示！（第十二期，報名已結束）

## 雪麒

第十一期： http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58291
（若希望繼續展示，請再次回文報名）

是否希望你的作品有更大的展示空間，被更多友獸關注？
現在，『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』提供這樣的機會！
側邊欄即首頁右邊，用於顯示部落格新文章和Facebook專頁的區塊集，
狼之樂園在首頁側邊欄開放這一新區塊，用於優秀連載作品的展示，以鼓勵創作者們創作優秀作品。

*獲得展示機會的連載作品，將可以在2個月的時間內在樂園首頁側邊欄展示作品標題、簡介、連載進度和鏈接，以吸引更多會員關注。*
（如2個月後希望繼續連載展示，請再次參與下一期徵稿）

*== 報名詳情 ==*
*報名期：*2017/2/28 - 2017/3/5 24：00
*名額：*4個，已完結和未完結作品各2個（視情況調整或設立投票期）
*要求：*
必須是樂園會員已在樂園版面上發表的連載作品。如是文學作品，總字數應達到3000字以上；如是漫畫或其他連載圖畫作品，總頁數/圖畫張數應達到10頁以上。

*== 報名方式 ==*
複製以下表單並回覆於本帖：

申請者：
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：
完結狀態：
作品鏈接：
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：

----------


## 狼王白牙

申請者：狼王白牙 （代為提名 : 3)
作者：*Kemo熊*
作品標題：*熊熊傳*
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數：5万字
完結狀態：完结
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57942
作品簡介：「嘩啦──」溪流激起水花，水珠在陽光下閃耀著白光。一頭正在捕捉食物的小熊，居然與鮭魚成了好朋友，甚麼？還有白兔、更多的獸，最後他們一起走向了甚麼地方呢？樂園的秘密是甚麼呢？一段充滿感動及驚險的冒險。。。

----------


## 深天

申請者：深天
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：《亚进化》
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：三万字左右【_(:зゝ∠)_因为dotm文件崩了，都在用记事本写，看不了字数，是根据字节大概算的】
完結狀態：正在连载。周更
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58295
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：国家的游戏不会简单，正如政权的意志从未单纯。兽人在世界两百国的霓虹下藏形遁影，并企图以一部旷世的游戏完成全人类亚进化的伟业。传奇般的2020，玩家不曾手无寸铁，正如不论强权何在，形体可以成为信念，而玫瑰依旧可以成为武器。

嘿嘿_(:зゝ∠)_】

----------


## 斯冰菊

作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：11萬4000字
完結狀態：已完結
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57...AA%8C%E3%80%8B
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：成為滑頭獸民褓姆的尼克除了情侶茱蒂之外，其實還有位亦敵亦友的冤家。這位冤家──凍狼斯冰菊受命籌辦跨年晚會，怎知就在晚會前夕爆發天大危機！為了化險為夷，斯冰菊不得不與這位被他詐騙以及惡整的狐狸合作，共同試圖揪出幕後黑爪，並讓新年不會以慘劇拉開序幕……

在此再次稍微工商服務一下：本狼會和友獸比爾二度合作，還有20多本小說放到攤位上販售，歡迎各位友獸在購買同時向本狼要簽名！！！FURRYMOSA的舞台是新北市三重區的三重體育館，5月27日端午連假第一天期待和各位友獸再度相見。

北極凍狼 斯冰菊 期待首次FURRYMOSA！！！

狼版14年3月2日 22:11

----------


## 雪麒

> 申請者：狼王白牙 （代為提名 : 3)
> 作者：*Kemo熊*
> 作品標題：*熊熊傳*
> 作品總字數/漫畫總頁數：5万字
> 完結狀態：完结
> 作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57942
> 作品簡介：「嘩啦──」溪流激起水花，水珠在陽光下閃耀著白光。一頭正在捕捉食物的小熊，居然與鮭魚成了好朋友，甚麼？還有白兔、更多的獸，最後他們一起走向了甚麼地方呢？樂園的秘密是甚麼呢？一段充滿感動及驚險的冒險。。。





> 申請者：深天
> 作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：《亚进化》
> 作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：三万字左右【_(:зゝ∠)_因为dotm文件崩了，都在用记事本写，看不了字数，是根据字节大概算的】
> 完結狀態：正在连载。周更
> 作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58295
> 作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：国家的游戏不会简单，正如政权的意志从未单纯。兽人在世界两百国的霓虹下藏形遁影，并企图以一部旷世的游戏完成全人类亚进化的伟业。传奇般的2020，玩家不曾手无寸铁，正如不论强权何在，形体可以成为信念，而玫瑰依旧可以成为武器。
> 
> 嘿嘿_(:зゝ∠)_】





> 作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》
> 作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：11萬4000字
> 完結狀態：已完結
> 作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57...AA%8C%E3%80%8B
> 作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：成為滑頭獸民褓姆的尼克除了情侶茱蒂之外，其實還有位亦敵亦友的冤家。這位冤家──凍狼斯冰菊受命籌辦跨年晚會，怎知就在晚會前夕爆發天大危機！為了化險為夷，斯冰菊不得不與這位被他詐騙以及惡整的狐狸合作，共同試圖揪出幕後黑爪，並讓新年不會以慘劇拉開序幕……
> 
> 在此再次稍微工商服務一下：本狼會和友獸比爾二度合作，還有20多本小說放到攤位上販售，歡迎各位友獸在購買同時向本狼要簽名！！！FURRYMOSA的舞台是新北市三重區的三重體育館，5月27日端午連假第一天期待和各位友獸再度相見。
> 
> 北極凍狼 斯冰菊 期待首次FURRYMOSA！！！
> ...


全部選入，首頁側邊欄已經更新，請諸位申請者注意查看。

----------

